# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Worst game you've ever played?

## Lunaire

What is the worst video game you've ever played?

For me it was Superman 64.  ::

----------


## Lunaire

Going to add 100% Orange Juice to this list.... It's not really a bad game, just _super_ frustrating!

----------


## Koalafan

Oh man so many shitty NES games back in the day  :Tongue:

----------


## Lunaire

> Oh man so many shitty NES games back in the day



Some SNES games are so bad that it's comical!  :XD:

----------


## CloudMaker

I played the wolf among us UGHHH god it was so bad it felt like there were never any good choices

----------


## Skippy

almost anything after 2006. these newfangled games just dont keep my interest. i used to be a big gamer i  the 80s and 90s but after round 2005  that kinda faded entirely.
i was a great game developer too...i coded such from 1986 to 2010...sometimes i wonder if i wasted that skill and should use it somehow.
I still have a lovely nes and retro games collection

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Two Worlds 2. 

The HUD was so messed up it slipped of the screen. The character creation was horrifying. Normally I don't care if the voice acting is bad in a video game but this took it to a whole other level of bad, not to mention the subtitles took some serious liberties. The idea seemed good but the execution was so mismanaged it was hardly even playable. Actually it might not have really been playable, I tried really hard to give it a chance but couldn't do it and I think I can muscle my way through any game that isn't a sports game, racing game, or fighting game. But not Two Worlds 2.

----------

